# Nicht genügend Ressourcen...



## kuhlmaehn (20. November 2008)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zu einem Computer, der gestern noch problemlos funktionierte...
Die Grafikkarte, eine nvidea, funktioniert nicht mehr, die Auflösung ist extrem niedrig eingestellt und die Farbtiefe bei 4 Bit. Es wird ein Fehler angezeigt: "Für dieses Gerät sind nicht genügend Ressourcen verfügbar. (Code 12)". Jetzt hab ich danach gesucht und es wird immer gesagt, dass zwei Geräte auf dem gleichen PCI BUS laufen. Ich hab aber mit einen PCI Sniffer (so hieß das ding ) nachgeguckt und die Grafikkarte läuft ganz alleine auf dem PCI BUS 1, wogegen die restlichen Geräte auf 0 laufen.
Also wie können nicht genügend Ressourcen verfügbar sein wenn die GK doch alleine auf einem Bus zu laufen scheint?
Es wurde übrigens auch kein neues Gerät angeschlossen oder so, der Computer ist einfach auf einmal abgeschmiert.
Danke!


----------



## Zinken (20. November 2008)

Hm, als einfache Maßnahmen fallen mir da spontan ein:
- mal im abgesicherten Modus starten (Treiberproblem?)
- BIOS auf Standardeinstellungen zurücksetzen
- Karte mal in anderem Rechner testen. Auch Grafikkarten haben nur eine begrenzte Lebensdauer 
- eventuell vorhandenen Lüfter der Karte kontrollieren
Das würde ich erstmal alles testen, bevor Du irgendwie an der Ressourcenverwaltung herumbastelst.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (20. November 2008)

Danke erstmal, kurrioser Weise wurde der Computer heute hochgefahren und die Karte hat wieder funktioniert. Es hat wohl noch etwas geflackert, doch wurde dann eine Wiederherstellung auf Vorgestern gemacht und nun scheint wieder alles normal zu sein. Ich hab mir das Ganze jetzt nicht mehr genauer angeguckt aber da es ja wieder funktioniert soll ich das auch gar nicht mehr 
Mich würde jetzt aber doch noch interessieren wodran es denn liegen kann das so ein Konflikt nur kurzfristig auftritt? Das könnte ja dann fast wirklich am Lüfter liegen oder? Warum kommt es zu diesem Fehler wenn der Lüfter nicht genug lüftet?


----------

